# Crazy Goodyear VTOL from 1950



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Goodyear GA-28B VTOL

The third and last of Fantastic Plastic's series.










I did this one in 1955-ish colors just to be different from the other two.

Here's all 3 kits together:
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/convoy-fighters-01.jpg


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done!! I like the group shot, a really cool display!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It's fascinating how we had this period where there were all these ideas, and 'threat concepts' that were ultimately based on 'fighting the last war'. Mind, in our current asymmetrical warfare state having quick launch point defense fighters aboard ships would be VERY handy. Imagine one or two of these seeing off a group of annoying Iranian gunboats. 

I do miss that "we'll try anything!" spirit of the aircraft industry from the '50s and early '60s. Not much of the modern '20 years to get a plane into production' nonsense for them!

ETA: How impolite of me. Beautiful, beautiful builds. Nice lineup!


----------

